# Calcium and Snails



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I do this as a way of trying to avoid calcium issues in the inverts I have. I have pure dolomite calcium/magnesium tablets from the pharmacy. I either poke them under plants or throw them in for the inverts. 

I find my snails and shrimps gravitate to it and eat the whole thing over a couple days, the snails especially. 

you think this is okay? I have been doing it for a while in all my tanks.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Has your GH changed? If not I'd say you are ok.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

it probably has, I never thougth to check. But the snails eaten it within a day or so.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

You have to balance your snails needs against your plant/fish needs. Just keep an eye on everything. If it's all growing and working fine, then don't worry. Some plants actually prefer harder water.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks for the input. I was just wondering because within 30 minutes of the tabs going into their respective tanks, the shrimp and snails were on it like decepticons to an energon cube. I must note that one snail has grown a fair amount of shell since it was in my tank too.


----------



## newbie314 (Mar 2, 2007)

Eggshells for my tank.
Yeah and the snails eat it directly too.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Interesting. I have heard that some butterflies seek out sodium from clay deposits around streams. Apparently they need it for reproduction.

Elephants as well eat calcium and mineral rich mud in India. 

Perhaps the snails are doing the same thing?


----------



## intermediate_noob (Oct 18, 2007)

This is a really interesting discussion for me because I lost a whole tank of snails and shrimp mysteriously a year or so ago and my current snails seem to be losing portions of their shells. I have some egg shells left over from breakfast. How should I prepare them? just wash, rinse, let dry and crumble and drop in?


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

Eggshells, what I did with my pigeon when he was a baby, was bake the shells then powder them into a dust. A shrimp snail breeder on another forum said she drops in calcium tabs or makes snail cookies. A couple others report they add calcium tabs to their tanks too as it (keeps the calcium out of the water) Interestingly, those tabs I dropped in last night are all gone. the shrimp and snails ate it all.

So go to a Pharmacy look for calcium/magnesium tabs (dolomite) and drop one in every now and again.


----------



## starrystarstarr (Dec 18, 2008)

I havent given my shrimp or snails eggshells. i do have strong growth in my snails shells..they have a large menu to choose from. I need to try out egg shells.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I am watching in pure amazement tonight at my snail growing its shell.....

I took this Photo tonight as it seemed to have developed a hare lip during its last growth spurt. I took the photo below around 4 this afternoon. Now at almost 9:30 that dent is almost filled in with new shell....I am stunned. I had no idea they grew that fast.


----------

